# Thinking About A New Camera



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi all , i have been thinking about a new ( good pre owned ) digital slr to replace my well used fuji bridge camera ,

I have been into photography on and off for several years and used to shoot quite a bit of film back in the film camera days and have missed the slr camera advantages ( filters , different lenses etc ) .

I have been looking at a couple of Nikon d300s and would start of with the kit lens ( 18mm - 70mm ) and add lenses and as funds allow . I would appreciate any input or thoughts if any one has owned or used this camera or similar .


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Great cameras overall, but they are getting on a bit now. High ISO isn't great, 1600 is probably about the limit I'd use. Built like Brick outhouses and nicely weighted. Everything is on buttons where you need it, so its very easy to navigate.

If you want better high ISO image quality, but don't mind sacrificing the build and ruggedness, then the D7100 is a better buy.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

If you prefer something a little larger (I do.. I have big hands) then look for something like a Nikon D70S. A great camera, and cheap as chips today mainly due to its 6mp limit. However if you've got a NIkon lens then 6mp is perfect for prints up to A3 size.

Rob


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Hmmm how about this one, a Lumix GF2. I moved to this from a Nikon D70 as the Nikon was just to large to take out and about on just the off chance and this was a lot smaller and had better quality but still had inter changeable lenses.










I have one for sale of the forum and just about to drop my price http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=88916. It comes with a warranty until 2016! Have look if interested, now looking for Â£150 + postage.

cheers

B


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> If you prefer something a little larger (I do.. I have big hands) then look for something like a Nikon D70S. A great camera, and cheap as chips today mainly due to its 6mp limit. However if you've got a NIkon lens then 6mp is perfect for prints up to A3 size.
> 
> Rob


D300 is bigger than the D70, and heavier.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I bought a Nikon D5100 three years ago and found it a good introduction to DSLR photography. If you are happy with the smaller DX sensor (which I have been) you can find them cheap as chips at the moment.

The 18-55mm Nikkor DX lens (equivalent to ~35 - 80mm) is a very good all purpose lens for Â£100 or less, if you are looking ultimately to move to a FX sensor (about the same size as 35mm film) Nikon then you could look for a non-DX 24 - 85 zoom although it will cost you more than a D5100 body.

You can uses DX lenses on a Nikon with a FX sensor as the camera has a built in DX crop mode so you could always buy a FX body and keep using DX lenses until you can afford to replace them, that's what I am planning to do at least


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, I have a Nikon D300 and have been very pleased with it. That said, I bought it mostly for its high FPS and focus tracking as I'm into wildlife and bird photography mostly, for this it is very hard to beat on a budget.

If I was going to look at an all round camera then, and if sticking with Nikon, the 5100/5200 models are very good. The ability to take video is something I'd like with the D300.

Lens wise, unless you are going to invest in fast aperture prime lenses, the standard 18-55 lens is very good for most situations.

Also look at third party lenses, I have a Tamron zoom that is better in my opinion, than the Nikon equivalent.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

I bought the sony nex 5. Not knowing anything about cameras I gave it a go, and although I don't have anything to compare it too I think it's great. the best bit is the missus can work it without bending my ear for instructions, lol


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Tom Radford said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > If you prefer something a little larger (I do.. I have big hands) then look for something like a Nikon D70S. A great camera, and cheap as chips today mainly due to its 6mp limit. However if you've got a NIkon lens then 6mp is perfect for prints up to A3 size.
> ...


My mistake. There have been so many different models issued I'm getting mixed up.

Rob


----------

